# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] FRP MODULE 12.01 [06.11.19] Huawei, Zte & More

## mohamed73

*UAT FRP MODULE - Version : 12.01*   *Release Notes:*    *Huawei*   *[Added] Following Huawei Models for EDL FRP Reset*  *Huawei TRT-A1 (Y7 Prime)**Huawei TRT-L01 (Y7 Prime)**Huawei TRT-L02 (Y7 Prime)**Huawei TRT-L03 (Y7 Prime)**Huawei TRT-L22 (Y7 Prime)**Huawei TRT-L23 (Y7 Prime)**Huawei LDN-L03 (Y7 2018)**Huawei LDN-L29 (Y7 2018)**Huawei DUB-LX1 (Y7 2019)**Huawei DUB-LX2 (Y7 2019)**Huawei DUB-LX3 (Y7 2019)**Huawei LDN-L21 (Y7 Prime 2018)*  *ZTE  [Added] Following ZTE Models for Sideload FRP Reset*  *ZTE Z233VL**ZTE Z353VL**ZTE Z557BL**ZTE Z558VL**ZTE Z610DL**ZTE Z716BL**ZTE Z717VL**ZTE Z719DL**ZTE Z798BL**ZTE Z799VL**ZTE Z818L**ZTE Z819L**ZTE Z836BL**ZTE Z837VL**ZTE Z861BL**ZTE Z862VL**ZTE Z899VL**ZTE Z916BL**ZTE Z917VL**ZTE Z936L**ZTE Z955L**ZTE Z962BL**ZTE Z963VL**ZTE Z986DL*  *[Added] Following ZTE Models for EDL FRP Reset*  *ZTE Softbank Kids (701ZT)**ZTE Blade A4 (A0722)**ZTE Axon 7 (A2017A)**ZTE Axon 9 Pro (A2019GPro)**ZTE Anakin**ZTE Blade (A321)**ZTE Spro 2 (MF97B)**ZTE QLink (N818S)**ZTE Warp Sync (N9515)**ZTE Orange Neva jet**ZTE Nubia Z7 Max (NX505J)**ZTE Orange Neva 80**ZTE V72M**ZTE V890**ZTE Vodafone VFD 51X**ZTE Vodafone VFD 82X**ZTE WF723**ZTE Connect 4 (WF723S)**ZTE Axon M LTE-A (Z-01K)**ZTE Cymbal (Z2301/Z230)**ZTE Blade T2 (559DL)**ZTE Prelude 2 (Z669)**ZTE Jasper LTE (Z718TL)**ZTE Sonata 2 (Z755)**ZTE Grand X Cricket (Z777)**ZTE Grand X Max (Z787)**ZTE Fanfare (Z792)**ZTE Grand X Plus (Z826)**ZTE Compel (Z830)**ZTE Verizon (Z839V)**ZTE Zmax Grand LTE (Z916BL)**ZTE Grand X (Z933)**Zmax 3 (Z968)**ZTE Zmax Pro (Z891)**ZTE Z998**ZTE Quest Plus (Z3001S)**ZTE Optus X Spirit 2 (Z50310)**ZTE Mamorino4 (ZTF32)**ZTE Quartz (ZW10)**ZTE Amazing A30*  * [Added] Other Models For EDL FRP Reset*  *ASUS X01BD (Zenfone Max M2 ZB633KL)**QMobile Q Infinity**TP-LINK Neffos Y5L TP801A**TP-LINK Neffos TP-804A**Wiko View 2 Plus*   *WARNING : IMEI                          Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI       Repair    is          Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its  Original      IMEI  Written   in    Phone       Back .                            We are not responsible for any Problem caused  by           mis-using      this          Function. User will be Sole     Responsible   for      any  illegal      Activity   done   by     using     this  Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.   * *  D o w n l o a d L i n k*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*** *-: Buy Now | Official Website :-* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

